
GitLab 8.7 Released with Due Date for Issues and Remote Mirrors - razer6
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/04/22/gitlab-8-7-released/
======
sytse
We're really excited about all the polish in this release. If you have any
questions please let me know. Plans for GitLab 8.8 next month are massive. The
plans include a delivery pipeline view and a container image registry
[https://about.gitlab.com/direction/](https://about.gitlab.com/direction/)

------
devhead
I am on the verge of migrating to Gitlab, excited to try the new build out.

Are you planning on releasing the improved search capabilities into the CE
branch; if so when?

Thanks

~~~
sytse
We're not planning to release the Elasticsearch functionality for EE. But if
there is anything we can easily do to improve searching in CE we're open to
that.

